# Digital Thermometers?



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Where can I get these in high street shops?
I need one but with royal mail postal stikes god know when I would get one if I ordered online.
Tried asda today but couldnt find them
Anyone know for defiante where these are being sold?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Try DIY places like Wickes, B&Q, and maybe even Homebase. They won't be cheap mind...


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

thried BnQ and dont have either of the other stores close


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

try Screwfix online, they do digital thermostats, could we worth looking at, and I haven't seen any thermometers specifically, but I would be surprised if they didnt do any.


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

cheapest one of theres is 18.99 wow


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> cheapest one of theres is 18.99 wow


yup pretty cheap, but probably best to get one of those sticky thermometers as well just to be sure that the readout is correct


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Only want a one to read the temp and watching on one ebay thats only £4 odd with delivery, just dont know when it would get to me.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought my digital ones on eBay but, as you say, you don't know when they'd turn up at the moment! I need to order some stuff myself but, these disputes are a PITA! I'm just hoping they get resolved pretty soon and normal service resumes!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i think today is the last day of the strikes? they will have a backlog of undelivered mail to sort out mind.......


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

thing is they are doing the same next monday and tuesday until the pay agreement has been settled


----------



## Maxxed_Ross (Oct 1, 2007)

most kitchen and cookery places should do them as they are common for use in industrial fridges and stuff

As mentioned there are loads on ebay for much cheapness.

Stupid postal strikes


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Should be fairly reasonable, especially if it's only temperature you're interested in.


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Maplin do 1 in out + alarm long probe £9.99 :crazy:


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

One iv seen on ebay I really like, its got a large screen so can see at a glace the temp and it as a small flat probe that sticks itself to everyever its needed. Its just over £4 with delivery. going to get it anyway.hopefully should come,setting my tank up at the weekend but not getting the gecko tilol 26th oct so planty of time for it to get here

Cheers guys


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

We all thought you were in a rush!?


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

opps sorry not really but I want it in time to check temps so if they arnt right will have plenty of time to get it sorted


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Good thinking! I just thought you wanted it right now, today, etc. You should be okay getting one off eBay providing the seller gets it in the post between strikes! I think there's another one next week


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> Only want a one to read the temp and watching on one ebay thats only £4 odd with delivery, just dont know when it would get to me.


check where thats coming from only in out i saw 4 that price was from china about 3 weeks delivery :idea:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> cheapest one of theres is 18.99 wow


Theres this one on screwfix for £8.99 ??Digital Programmable Appliance Timer - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

SamH said:


> Theres this one on screwfix for £8.99 ??Digital Programmable Appliance Timer - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


thats a plug in timer ?


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

fastbaz said:


> thing is they are doing the same next monday and tuesday until the pay agreement has been settled


Yeah and guess who's just won three auctions on Ebay!!! One of which doesn't accept paypal only cheques so I have had to post that to them first (that's for my bl00dy viv), hope they get it this year, wait for it to clear thne hope the viv gets to me before I die!

Hey ho!

Anyway, I'm looking for a themometer I used to have a few years back. I am sure that it used to record the high and low temps at BOTH ends of the probe wire(at the probe and at the end with the box where the numbers show). I can't find anything like it now or did I imagine it? :-x


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

It's so frustrating at the moment isn't it!? Nightmare for mail-order/eBay right now... Grrr! :blahblah:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

There are quite a few that measure the temp at both the unit and at the remote end. (I paid about £18 for one that measured humidity at both ends, for the CWD's)


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> There are quite a few that measure the temp at both the unit and at the remote end. (I paid about £18 for one that measured humidity at both ends, for the CWD's)


When they describe the thermometer as measuring inside and outside temps does this mean both ends of the probe measure (so I can measure hot and cold ends of the viv at the same time)? I remember the thermometer was quite pricey at the time but worth every penny 'coc it would record high and low temps at both ends too-great idea.


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

KXC said:


> Yeah and guess who's just won three auctions on Ebay!!! One of which doesn't accept paypal only cheques so I have had to post that to them first (that's for my bl00dy viv), hope they get it this year, wait for it to clear thne hope the viv gets to me before I die!
> 
> Hey ho!
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for a themometer I used to have a few years back. I am sure that it used to record the high and low temps at BOTH ends of the probe wire(at the probe and at the end with the box where the numbers show). I can't find anything like it now or did I imagine it? :-x


thats what the 1 from maplin does 9.99 there is also a few on ebay :crazy:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> thats a plug in timer ?


sorry to be a muppet, but is that not the best type to use??? How else would you connect it to the bulbs ect?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

ive just got 4 off ebay for 15 quid not bad any body know when the strikes over im waiting on quite a few deliveries


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Reptile Gauges

This is about 2 minutes down the road from me.

*CLT090 LUCKY REPTILE THERMOMOTER DELUXE*
INSTORE PRICE: £6.30

It's recorded on the device, and through another sensor allowing you to monitor cool and heated ends. It can also be used in water!

It's a little cheaper to buy online, but then you have to pay £7 in postage- ouch!

So if anyone fancies one, as long as they cover postage and packaging costs, it's no problem for me to pop down there, purchase, and then send.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KXC said:


> Anyway, I'm looking for a themometer I used to have a few years back. I am sure that it used to record the high and low temps at BOTH ends of the probe wire(at the probe and at the end with the box where the numbers show). I can't find anything like it now or did I imagine it? :-x


I've just bought one of those a couple of months ago at a garden centre! It was about £7 if I remember rightly. Not in the pet department in the gardening bit!

Sounds the same - it also gives you the current temperature and the maximum and minimum it has been.

Happy to see if they've got any left if anyone wants me to get one for them. I'll post a photo if you want.


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Please do that Feorag!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

SamH said:


> sorry to be a muppet, but is that not the best type to use??? How else would you connect it to the bulbs ect?


this thread is about thermometers not timers...thats the problem.


Maplin have disscontinued there digi thermoemter,they have been the only ones ive used with probe and device reading in F or c, plus max and min temps and alarm..awesome.

all the others that are coming out from reptile brands seem to only have one reading OR only read in C not F,
pissin anoying,


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> this thread is about thermometers not timers...thats the problem.
> 
> 
> Maplin have disscontinued there digi thermoemter,they have been the only ones ive used with probe and device reading in F or c, plus max and min temps and alarm..awesome.
> ...


the basildon branch still as them :smile:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh...shame im not in blummin basildon then lol

they are even off the website now i noticed a couple weeks ago...that blows..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Furrag said:


> Please do that Feorag!


Just back from the garden centre - they only had one left @ £6.99. I've bought it and anyone who wants it can buy it from me. It weighs 92g and it's too thick to post as a letter, so by the time I add the weight of a bit of bubble wrap and thick brown envelope, it will have to be posted as a packet at the "not over 250g rate" of £1.20.

So if anyone wants it the cost will be £8.19. If no-one wants it, it won't be a problem cos I'll keep it myself.

The one out on the right is mine showing the maximum temperature that has been reached since I zeroed it a couple of days ago. The top one is the 'inside' temperature and the bottom one is the 'outside' temperature registered by the probe. It is, of course, a gardening thermometer designed to have the reader inside the house and the probe out of the window, but it works very well and is accurate when I compare it to my other thermometers - I would never rely on 1 thermometer only in my tank, just in case it wasn't reading correctly.

The garden centre did say they would now order more as I'd just bought the last one, so I'm happy to get anyone else who wants one once they come in.

Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> this thread is about thermometers not timers...thats the problem.
> 
> 
> Maplin have disscontinued there digi thermoemter,they have been the only ones ive used with probe and device reading in F or c, plus max and min temps and alarm..awesome.
> ...


Crap, sorry. My fault for not using my eyes. : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi.
I would like the digi if thats ok?
I pm'd you.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Hi.
> I would like the digi if thats ok?
> I pm'd you.


pm'd you! If anyone else is having problems getting one and would like me to get one for them when they get their new stock in, I'm quite happy to do that and post it out at cost.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

The Cheapest place I've seen online is Kobis reptile store (google it) they have digi thermometers from £7.75

If you were to buy on the high street i would try a hardware store or garden store but kobis reptile store is a good site


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm off to Surrey this afternoon for a court case on Monday (to get contact with my granddaughter) and so won't be back on line until Tuesday night.

If anyone pm's me with regard to this thread and wants me to get them a digi thermo from my local gardening centre, please be aware that I can't reply until Tuesday night/Wednesday.


----------

